# co-sleep with extra tall bed?



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

Anyone have a taller than normal bed and co-sleep? I'm getting dizzy trying to figure out how we could ever make it work..... (the arm's reach, btw... even with the extenders, is too short).

TIA!


----------



## bluekittydoc99 (Aug 26, 2004)

We also have a very tall bed. Too tall for a co-sleeper with extenders. We bought a rail but it only fits about 4 inches above the mattress and it is the tallest that we could find. We luckily have a king sized be and I am very protective of our babe. She sleeps on either side of me but my husband seems far away. That is okay for us right now. She is almost old enough to sit up on her own and we are going to take out our box springs so that it won't be so high. We are going to use more of a platform style bed.

I won't lie and say that I haven't worried but we have had wonderful results but again we have a king size. We use our co-sleeper for toy storage and a changer.

good luck...


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

My husband built a box to put the co-sleeper on to make it taller.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

We used to be in this situation and we just moved the bed against the wall. Then, we moved and just didn't put the bed back on the frame! It's much easier now-not as pretty, but definately better!


----------



## zane (Jan 21, 2004)

Our bed was waist high on me when ds was born (captain's pedstal). At first I pushed the crib up next to the bed. With the crib rails up, they came to the top of our mattress. Ds didn't roll or move much and had he rolled out of bed he would only have dropped a few inches into the crib. Then when he got bigger we bought a toddler bed rail. It only stuck above the mattress 4inches or so, but ds never seemed like he would roll over it (most of our sleeping was together, and by the time he moved that much I would be awake. Dh or pillows kept him in on the other side of the bed. THEN when he got 10mo old and was fearlessly crawling, we bought a double mattress and put it on the floor between our bed and the wall. We transistioned ds to his own bed - now we slept with him most of the time instead of him with us.







Had I known at the time how much time I would be sleeping on that mattress I would have bought a better one. THEN when he was 14mo old we moved bedrooms and took the pedstal off our bed. He immediatley rejoined us back in the big bed - he could climb in and out himself. But his bed was also on our floor and we made some attempts to get him back in it. Now at 19mo we are back to sleeping with him in his bed on the floor. He mostly sleeps alone, but when he wakes one of us goes to him.

Seriously, I wish they sold crib rail attachments for adult beds. If we could have made a king size crib my family would have slept in it very happily.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessemoon*
My husband built a box to put the co-sleeper on to make it taller.









OMG! My dh did the same thing. :LOL Our bed is sooooo high...I am 5 foot 9 inches and the bed comes up almost to my chest!







Everyone keeps suggesting that you put the mattresses on the floor, but even then it would be at least 4 feet high. :LOL Now that ds is too big for the cosleeper we have side-carred the crib. It's a bit low but ds only sleeps in the crib until we come to bed when he wakes up the first time...anywhere from 12:30am-5:15am. Then he sleeps between us. With the new baby coming, I'm thinking we need a king size bed. I always swore dh and I would never have one, but there just isn't enough space.


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks gals... one question then... would it make more sense to just get a crib right off the bat? What would the advanteage be of doing the co-sleeper first?


----------

